# Is there a cat food advisor?



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello all I found the dog food advisor very helpful in finding the right food for my puppy. I was wondering if there is something similar for cat food or can I just assume that since Kirkland signature and 4health make quality dog food the same would be true for cat food?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I've heard that the man who started dogfoodadvisor is working on a cat site. I haven't tried the kirkland cat food, but I found that our kitties do better on a grain free food. My older kitty - 14 years old - started throwing up every day and was looking thin. I was feeding her just friskies (wet food) at the time. I switched her to Nature's Variety Instinct (dry food) and she still gets a little Friskies as a topper. No more vomiting and she has gained weight nicely. The vet said she was probably starting with IBD but switching primarily grain free stopped it. 
So I would recommend a grain free food. Probably any of the brands that are good for our dogs would be good for the kitties as well.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

there is a recall on diamond, 4health for cats under the food/treat recall sub-forum


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Cats are obligate carnivores. They should not be eating any grains at all. They also shouldn't be eating any dry food at all--they simply cannot get enough moisture that way. 

My current cats are on Bravo raw and it is actually cheaper than buying canned food.


----------



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

I feed my cat Instinct grain free duck formula. She does really well on it


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Cats do best on high protein, pure protein diets. Grain is very bad for cats, IMO, who are obligate carnivores. Orijen, Acana, Go, Now and Instinct brands are the best out there IMO. Raw, of course, would be the very best.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I feed limited ingredients..we have allergies to fowl...all fowl.


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

I feed my cats chicken soup for the cat lovers soul. It gets good reviews.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Probably one of the best canned would be EVO 95. I try to buy the large cans of cat food I purchase to keep costs down. I also buy the large cans of Wellness .. there are some of them that are grain free .. some are not .. so be sure to check. I order online as it's not even available locally in large cans and the price is much better.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I feed my Siamese canned food (Tiki Cat - the sardines and chicken varieties) and raw food (Rad Cat - all three proteins, chicken, lamb & turkey), no dry food.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Our cats and ferrets are all fed Evo Turkey and Chicken formula dry cat food and they all have done great on it. I've tried many times over the years to give the cats wet food in addition to the kibble, but all three of our cats turn their noses up at it for some reason.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health is a really good site for info on feeding cats.


----------

